# Help? Installed Wrong Bios for X800pro, Cant boot on floppy ?



## Thaiman (Sep 23, 2004)

I have installed a "wrong" bios on my X800pro, - and I can "Not" boot on floppy now - Again, I can "not" boot on floppy ?
 Normaly, when you have a "wrong" bios in the card, you can not see anything on the monitor/tv - but, you can always boot on floppy, and then reinstalling the bios to "backup.bin" - Well ofcourse, you have to know the commands (I do) because you dont have a monitor to guide yoy!
 But this time my computer "wont boot on floppy" (or HD and CDrom) with my X800pro in it
I have tree different computers here, and If I put my x800pro in one of theese computers then "notthing happens" - I think I do everything right, because I have a bootdisk in the computers (to boot on floppy ) - I meen nothing happens ? - If I put another AGP-card in the mashines then everything seems fine, and the floppy boot as it should do, and I can work wit the flashrom- But with my x800pro, even not a sound from the mashine ? Only a light in the frontpanel that indicates that theres power on 
Before I start up, I set (biosoptions) to first bootdevise floppy, and I even have an old PCI-graphiccard to boot on too - My X800 in AGP-slot, and PCI-graficcard in a PCI-slot, and MB-biosoptions "primary displays first PCI/AGP" 

I have tried this problem before- for some years ago I delletted my bios in a GF4200 - and there there was no picture on the monitor, but I could restart the mashine, with floppy - and then I new the commands for the biosinstall, even that I couldnt see anything - And "wauuu" I got my GF4200 back to life again - But my x800pro ? ? - I think its gone - But ok, the fan on the card Is working fine - so maybe there is a way, even that no one computer will start with my x800pro in it, even not on floppy,HD and CDrom


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 23, 2004)

You need a PCI card to boot your machine, if you messed up the BIOS in the X800 there's no way it'll display anything, not even a DOS prompt, so get an extra card.


----------



## NRP (Sep 23, 2004)

Thaiman,
Are you saying that even with a PCI card installed and the Bios set to boot from PCI first that the computer _*still*_ won't boot from a floppy?  If so, I'm sorry I don't know what to tell you.  You may be out of luck.


----------



## Thaiman (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes NRP, thats the problem - even with a PCI card in the mashine, and boot from PCI first PCI/AGP, nothing happens - the computer(s) can not start with this x800pro


----------



## Labbetuss (Sep 23, 2004)

you can allways go look for a msdos 6.22 disk set to be able to boot on floppy.


----------



## Thaiman (Sep 23, 2004)

Thx labbetus, but I have a "Dos 6,22 bootdiskette" and this bootdisk is working fine !! - I always use this bootdisk, before I use any "flashrom programs"! But ass I told here before - Yes, my computer is set to boot on floppy first, and biosoption PCI/AGP - too read the PCI card in the mashine first, but the computer "never" start to boot on the floppy (dos 6.22 bootdisk) with my x800pro in it
 If I choose to "only change" the AGPX800pro wit another AGPGraphiccard, and not change "anything" in MainBoardBios, The computer is boothing fine from floppy - And again, I am not touching the bios in the motherboard - I am only chainging the AGP-graphiccard, and the computer can boot "fine" from floppy ?


----------



## Thaiman (Sep 23, 2004)

By the way, If somebody is interresting in some numbers - When I normally use flashroms for my x800pro I use Gigabyte's "GVF11" And ATI's moddified/unmoddified flashroms - I think I have tried over ten different Bios'es on my card now - I have tried Asusxt, Connect3Dxt, Sapphirext, ATIXT/ATIpro, Vivo16pipespro, a.s.o,, And everytime my x800pro can work with theese bioses - No problems detected here !!

 Everything went "terrible" wrong when I went to Gigabyte's homepage, and saw that there was a new "GVF12" with a new X800xt bios too - I got it all, - restarted my computer (boothing on floppy, with dos 6.22 bootdisk) - Chainging floppydisk to my GVF12 and Bios,, Installing this new bios  [  GVF12 -p -f RX80T8V.F2  ] everything seemes fine here, and no problems detected in installing it - OK, "restart" the mashine - AND HERE WE GO ? ? ? Nothing happend, Black monitor, - And with my "dos bootdisk" in floppy,,,,, -  hmmmm, nothing happend - and can not boot from floppy, even that my mainboard bios is set to do that,,, (first bootdevice floppy) -  ? ? ? And remember, when I take out the x800pro from my mashine, my computer is boothing fine from floppy ? ? ?

 Theese are the files, remember "NOT" to use theese files programs from Gigabyte -
 "Flashrom GVF12 and Bios RX80T8V.F2"


----------



## Thaiman (Sep 23, 2004)

Another thing,  It is not a problem, that I have a black monitor, - And it is not a problem "that I can "Not" see anything on my monitor"
 As I told, I have tried this before - And normally, I will just boot on floppy and then reinstalling the backup.bin (without seeing anything)

 But the "main-problem" is - I can NOT boot on floppy, with my x800pro in the mashine now


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm sorry Thaiman, I didn't notice you were already using a PCI vidcard, my mistake, dunno how to help you, have you tried emailing gygabyte about your problem?
Good luck.


----------



## Labbetuss (Sep 23, 2004)

Thaiman, in the bios ther's an option that say's "First Boot".

When using both pci and AGP you need to specify wich card to boot on, there you can choose PCI and AGP as First Boot.

Just incase you havent changed this before in BIOS.


----------



## backspave (Sep 24, 2004)

Same thing happend to me, used the bios from Gigabyte,,,, and vola dead card


----------



## Thaiman (Sep 24, 2004)

WEEEEEEEEEEEE - I have done it ---   I DID IT !!!!!! ? ? ?  

 A long storry, and no sleep (for tree days) But i am the type who never gives up
Yeahh, I could not boot on floppy - 
Here is what I did :

1: Bios option, first bootdevice A: (floppy) and First device to display PCI/AGP - Ok, I could not boot as you know on floppy under this option with my x800pro in my mashine!!

2: With my Pci-graphic-card card in the mashine (I can boot) - So I desided to try a new way -

3: I turn on power, I wait 4 seccunds, and I "very fast" put in my x800pro in the AGPslot,, When I did like this, I noticed that "sometimes" my computer started to boot on floppy - But here I was out of luck, because everytime I tried my flashprograms (when I had a lucky boot) It just told me that, there was no ATI-card in my mashine "flashrom -i"? ? ? 
4: But "one time" (after long time doing this process) I Finally got contact with my X800pro, but again just to tell me "Reg mapping error" everytime I tried my "many" flashprograms (command  "flashrom -p -f 0 backup.bin" and many others)
4: Yeahh, after many, many times I did this process (this was the only way to have some form of contact with my x800pro) - And every time I had a contact with my X800pro, It was "always" a different contact, sometimes one flashprogram could see the x800pro, sometimes all flashprograms could see the X800pro - And moustly at all, I did "not" have a contact. Another thing "when" I have contact, the romsize of the bios was chainging everytime, and sometimes the bios was lucked, and somethimes unlocked ? ? ? ?
5: But one time, (day tree) I had a contact, and with this command "flashrom -i" everything saw normal - OK, and I flashed with "flashrom -p -f 0 backup.bin" ,,,,,,, AND ? ? ? YEAHHHHHHHH I had the "sweetest sound in my eare" - The bios was installed correctly
6 I rebotted my mashine, and my x800pro is back in life again ? ? ? ? Yeah


----------



## Thaiman (Sep 24, 2004)

WEEEEEEEEEEEE - I have done it --- I DID IT !!!!!! ? ? ? 

A long storry, and no sleep (for tree days) But i am the type who never gives up
Yeahh, I could not boot on floppy - 
Here is what I did :

1: Bios option, first bootdevice A: (floppy) and First device to display PCI/AGP - Ok, I could not boot as you know on floppy under this option with my x800pro in my mashine!!

2: With my Pci-graphic-card card in the mashine (I can boot) - So I desided to try a new way -

3: I turn on power, I wait 4 seccunds, and I "very fast" put in my x800pro in the AGPslot,, When I did like this, I noticed that "sometimes" my computer started to boot on floppy - But here I was out of luck, because everytime I tried my flashprograms (when I had a lucky boot) It just told me that, there was no ATI-card in my mashine "flashrom -i"? ? ? 
4: But "one time" (after long time doing this process) I Finally got contact with my X800pro, but again just to tell me "Reg mapping error" everytime I tried my "many" flashprograms (command "flashrom -p -f 0 backup.bin" and many others)
4: Yeahh, after many, many times I did this process (this was the only way to have some form of contact with my x800pro) - And every time I had a contact with my X800pro, It was "always" a different contact, sometimes one flashprogram could see the x800pro, sometimes all flashprograms could see the X800pro - And moustly at all, I did "not" have a contact. Another thing "when" I have contact, the romsize of the bios was chainging everytime, and sometimes the bios was lucked, and somethimes unlocked ? ? ? ?
5: But one time, (day tree) I had a contact, and with this command "flashrom -i" everything saw normal - OK, and I flashed with "flashrom -p -f 0 backup.bin" ,,,,,,, AND ? ? ? YEAHHHHHHHH I had the "sweetest sound in my eare" - The bios was installed correctly
6 I rebotted my mashine, and my x800pro is back in life again ? ? ? ? Yeah


----------



## Thaiman (Sep 24, 2004)

The "very Happy man"

 I must do something clear for all - When I start my computer, I have a PCI-graphiccard in a pci slot - and my monitor connected to that ! (I use the first pci-slot for this option) - AND, as I told before the "motherboard bios" is set to boot "first on floppy" with a Dos6.22 bootdisk and PCI/AGP (Read pci as primary) - If I start the computer "under this option" WITH MY X800PRO IN THE MASHINE, I THEN CAN BOOT FOREVER, BACAUSE NOTHING HAPPENS - But as I told, I desided to "Wait" about 4. sec (after turning "ON" the power) and then "very fast" putting in my x800 in the AGP-slot - That was the way I did it !!!!!


----------



## Thaiman (Sep 24, 2004)

*Something important*



			
				backspave said:
			
		

> Same thing happend to me, used the bios from Gigabyte,,,, and vola dead card



 The "very Happy man"

 I must do something clear for all - When I start my computer, I have a PCI-graphiccard in a pci slot - and my monitor connected to that ! (I use the first pci-slot for this option) - AND, as I told before the "motherboard bios" is set to boot "first on floppy" with a Dos6.22 bootdisk and PCI/AGP (Read pci as primary) - If I start the computer "under this option" WITH MY X800PRO IN THE MASHINE, I THEN CAN BOOT FOREVER, BACAUSE NOTHING HAPPENS - But as I told, I desided to "Wait" about 4. sec (after turning "ON" the power) and then "very fast" putting in my x800 in the AGP-slot - That was the way I did it !!!!!


----------



## Thaiman (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry for all my replies, ? ? ? But I have to learn about this site/forum-options


----------



## Thaiman (Sep 24, 2004)

Thx to all, who interested for this problem, and tried to help me out - Now I did it myself - but I feel happy about this forum - and a specially thx to "15th Warlock" for beeing very seriosly


----------



## NRP (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow, great news, Thaiman!  I'm glad you got it working!


----------



## Thaiman (Sep 26, 2004)

Thx NRP, - That was really a "nightmare" - Now I understand that "other people around the world" have the same problems using the flashrom (GVF12) and bios (RX80T8V.F2) from gigabyte - I have several mails now in my mailbox - all the same, people "CAN NOT" boot from floppy (HD,CDrom a.s.o) after using this bios from gigabyte.
 After installing "this bios" everything seems fine, but when you "restart" the mashine (to load the new bios in your x800) nothing happens, - just a "dead" x800 and "THE MAINPROBLEM" a "dead" computer too, If you change computer and put in your x800 in another mashine everything is the same, - It seems like the x800 blocks for all bootdevices - Soo people "never have a chance" to boot again, and reinstall a new bios - Thats very spooky ? ?


----------



## Xylitol (Sep 26, 2004)

my brain exploded from the amount of " "


----------



## Thaiman (Sep 26, 2004)

Backspave, - Here's some commands you can try to bring your card back to life again

1: I guess that you are following the way I did it - Your mashine is dead as long as you have your x800 in it - But if you do as I did you should have a chance

2: I guess that you sometimes have a "lucky" boot, in that case you should try theese commands, and I guess that you have a backup.bin for your x800

3:OK now you have "this lucky boot", and now you have som kind of contact with your x800 (this command: flashrom -i) - Maybe you noticed, that many things seems wrong here - whatever you see now, just dont belive it (Maybe you see that your rom size is dobbled, maybe your card is unlocked now a.s.o - but one thing "you can belive for sure" is that you have an adapter called "0"
4:you should always try this command: [ flashrom -p -f 0 backup.bin ] - If you have a fail here, then try this one (if you see that you dont have a flash under flashrom -i : FLASH = NO) Try this command :[ flashrom - backup.bin -p -f 0 flash/yes ] At last if nothing help, you you can try this command [ flashrom -fhdh backup.bin ]
5: Dont give up, you have to try, try and try - I am sure that you one time can have this "great lucky boot" - and you finally can install your backup.bin


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice!  
Good thing you were able to fix your card, though I must admit your method was quite unorthodox, what matters in the end is that it worked!  
I would have never thought of it   Congrats M8


----------



## patrikmuse (Nov 8, 2004)

please help me!!!!!!!!!!!!i have Installed Wrong Bios like thaiman but i dont have any contact whit my x800 pro agp i installed the bios called RX80T8V.F2 and now the sistem dont boot... i have tried the method of thaiman but nothing.... if i try flashrom -i say "no ati card found if i try atiflash -v it say reg mapping error i havent contact with my x800 HELP!!!!!!!!!!! ( sorry for my english but im italian


----------



## olivier (Nov 8, 2004)

hi

 i  have this problem    

  what version flashrom 2.37 / 2.40 ???

 i dont find the command fhdh !! 

 help me please   5 days et night !!! no succes !


----------



## mR Yellow (Nov 10, 2004)

Thaiman said:
			
		

> WEEEEEEEEEEEE - I have done it --- I DID IT !!!!!! ? ? ?
> 
> A long storry, and no sleep (for tree days) But i am the type who never gives up
> Yeahh, I could not boot on floppy -
> ...



This is one frikken amazing story     
3 days it rose from the grave...lol


----------



## patrikmuse (Nov 12, 2004)

I Did It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thaiman You Are My God!!!!!!!! I Suggest To Go Down With The Clock, Restart And Put The Card Before The Beep, And Restart Untill You See The Message "update Escd" And Use Only Flashrom 2.40..... Call Me If Something Goes Bad..... Sorry For My English But Im Italian


----------



## C&C Freak 2K (Nov 12, 2004)

Or you could just buy a cheap PCI video card that is the same brand as your AGP card.  Seriously, you can buy one that will fit your needs for about as much as a few boxes of cereal.


----------



## hrvoje (Nov 6, 2005)

i have same problem and still didnt fix it!


----------



## dolf (Nov 6, 2005)

Thaiman and all of you with such problem. It sounds that you have flashed a PCI-E BIOS on AGP card. It will not boot even with PCI card in and the only way to restore it is unsoldering of the EEPROM chip and re-programing it on external EEPROM programmer. After that soldering again. You have to find somebody capable to do that. 
Today I have spoken with a man who has the same problem and fix it as described above  .

Sorry for that news and hope that I am not right thinking about PCI-E BIOS  .

One more thing for sure it can be fixed but it requires skills and equipment and litle money for the overlook.


----------



## jjohnston2004 (Nov 6, 2006)

Thaiman said:


> WEEEEEEEEEEEE - I have done it ---   I DID IT !!!!!! ? ? ?
> 
> 3: I turn on power, I wait 4 seccunds, and I "very fast" put in my x800pro in the AGPslot,, When I did like this, I noticed that "sometimes" my computer started to boot on floppy - But here I was out of luck, because everytime I tried my flashprograms (when I had a lucky boot) It just told me that, there was no ATI-card in my mashine "flashrom -i"? ? ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 6, 2006)

Somehow your way of writing reminds me of a certain "laser".


----------



## jjohnston2004 (Nov 6, 2006)

ha...thanks....brb ...i'm gonna grab some "coffee"


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 6, 2006)

Well, "enjoy". I'm finally done "working" in 50 minutes.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 7, 2006)

*Congratulations!*

Thaiman... congratualtions on your *hot flash*. It is very hard to do, and I'm pleased you were successful.

For anyone else trying the *hot flash* method, the timing is critical. If it doesn't work the first time, keep trying.  An alternative is to *hot swap* with a working AGP card. Boot with a working AGP, but using the PCI VGA, or integrated VGA. Then swap the working AGP with the dead AGP while the PC is on.


----------



## bokis (Feb 5, 2007)

Sorry if i wake up an old tread but i want to get this right, the story is i bought 2 dead card on pure speculation and I have a working x850xt power colour (pci-e) so if I boot from a pci card whit my working x850xt card in and do atiflash -i , atiflash will find my adaptor 1/0 and then I swap whit my dead card and flash it, it could be alive again, I have done hotflashing (mb bios)before but never a graphic card I dont want to toast anyting


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Feb 6, 2007)

Thaiman said:


> WEEEEEEEEEEEE - I have done it --- I DID IT !!!!!! ? ? ?
> 
> A long storry, and no sleep (for tree days) But i am the type who never gives up
> Yeahh, I could not boot on floppy -
> ...


You are lucky.  But, I think AGP/PCI card doesn't support hot swap.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## {Sniping}Waste (Feb 6, 2007)

dolf said:


> Thaiman and all of you with such problem. It sounds that you have flashed a PCI-E BIOS on AGP card. It will not boot even with PCI card in and the only way to restore it is unsoldering of the EEPROM chip and re-programing it on external EEPROM programmer. After that soldering again. You have to find somebody capable to do that.
> Today I have spoken with a man who has the same problem and fix it as described above  .
> 
> Sorry for that news and hope that I am not right thinking about PCI-E BIOS  .
> ...


This might work to.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=24507
This is what wizard did.


----------



## dolf (Feb 6, 2007)

{Sniping}Waste said:


> This might work to.
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=24507
> This is what wizard did.




It should work but with PCI video card.


----------



## bokis (Feb 7, 2007)

dolf said:


> It should work but with PCI video card.




Dolf, Wizzard´s guide includ soldering, could you use some small grabber instead of soldering, my hands is a bit shaky 
http://www.elfa.se/en/
Artikel 
6012-PRO


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 7, 2007)

Thaiman said:


> WEEEEEEEEEEEE - I have done it --- I DID IT !!!!!! ? ? ?
> 
> A long storry, and no sleep (for tree days) But i am the type who never gives up
> Yeahh, I could not boot on floppy -
> ...



I think the secret of your success was in having two step 4's


----------



## dolf (Feb 7, 2007)

bokis said:


> Dolf, Wizzard´s guide includ soldering, could you use some small grabber instead of soldering, my hands is a bit shaky
> http://www.elfa.se/en/
> Artikel
> 6012-PRO



Just solder two wires on pin 1 and 8 (because the chip should be under the cooler). Get them out of the card and connect when you need high signal when you flashing disconnect them. After you finish with the flashing un-solder the wires (of course you have to remove the cooler in both cases - soldering/unsoldering).


----------



## bokis (Feb 8, 2007)

dolf said:


> Just solder two wires on pin 1 and 8 (because the chip should be under the cooler). Get them out of the card and connect when you need high signal when you flashing disconnect them. After you finish with the flashing un-solder the wires (of course you have to remove the cooler in both cases - soldering/unsoldering).




Gona use a couple http://www.elfa.se/elfa-bin/setpage...a-bin/dyndok.pl?lang=se&vat=0&dok=2003381.htm and put some sticky rubber on so the dont make contact with the pin next door
and a old cpu heatsink that dont cover the chip if I´m lucky the will arrive tomorrow and then we will see if my cards are dead ore alive


----------



## dolf (Feb 8, 2007)

bokis said:


> Gona use a couple http://www.elfa.se/elfa-bin/setpage...a-bin/dyndok.pl?lang=se&vat=0&dok=2003381.htm and put some sticky rubber on so the dont make contact with the pin next door
> and a old cpu heatsink that dont cover the chip if I´m lucky the will arrive tomorrow and then we will see if my cards are dead ore alive



If you succed to ensure contact between the pins then do it. Just be carefull and when booting from PCI card flash adapter 1 (your AGP card) not 0 (your PCI).


----------



## bokis (Feb 9, 2007)

I got the crocodile clips today but the need some modding, to broad and to thick, but that can be fixed with a dremel, gona try it on x850xt non vivo first and by the way the are Pci-e
I wish we hade a radio shack typ of store near by


----------



## bokis (Feb 13, 2007)

bokis said:


> I got the crocodile clips today but the need some modding, to broad and to thick, but that can be fixed with a dremel, gona try it on x850xt non vivo first and by the way the are Pci-e
> I wish we hade a radio shack typ of store near by




At this moment i cant get this to work stil "adaptor not found" but I only tried this on the 
x850xt non vivo card, but I wont give up I have a identical power color x850xt vivo as my dead one, could try a hotflash, I mean boot with the working 
x850xt do atiflash -i remove the working card and do a flash on the dead card, so question  is can it be done


----------



## dolf (Feb 13, 2007)

You have to solder  .


----------



## bokis (Feb 14, 2007)

dolf said:


> You have to solder  .



I dont see things smaller then elephants and got shacking hands but I vill try it just got to get a smaller tip for my solderingiron


----------



## bokis (Feb 19, 2007)

bokis said:


> I dont see things smaller then elephants and got shacking hands but I vill try it just got to get a smaller tip for my solderingiron



I did it, but no luck on my a8r32-mvp delux mb, no response what so ever on my 2 x850xt, tried it whit flashrom 240 I read some wher that their could be differens betwen mb,  
so question, which flasher which mb has it been done with


----------



## dolf (Feb 19, 2007)

bokis said:


> I did it, but no luck on my a8r32-mvp delux mb, no response what so ever on my 2 x850xt, tried it whit flashrom 240 I read some wher that their could be differens betwen mb,
> so question, which flasher which mb has it been done with



I hope that you are using PCI videocard or (on board) and disconnecting the short connection between pin 8 and 1 of the EEPROM after the boot from PCI videocard or (on board).


----------



## bokis (Feb 23, 2007)

I get back to you when I'm home again, on holliday fore a month in Tobago


----------

